# My dog 100% Purebreed?



## irene4eva (Jul 3, 2009)

I am not sure if my Maltese is a purebred. Looking at her she is different from my other dog. Her face seems more like a teddy bear. Could it possible be that she is mixed? But her coat is extremely white no spots, and her nose and eyes are perfectly black.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Do you have her pedigree papers? Who is the breeder that you got her from?
Did you see other Maltese that the breeder has? Small faces, long noses, bigger Malts, they are all different.
If you paid a high price and are questioning her pedigree then look into it, call the breeder etc.



You have a darling baby and I guess at this point in time it doesn't matter as I am sure you love her.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jul 5 2009, 07:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801201


> Do you have her pedigree papers? Who is the breeder that you got her from?
> Did you see other Maltese that the breeder has? Small faces, long noses, bigger Malts, they are all different.
> If you paid a high price and are questioning her pedigree then look into it, call the breeder etc.
> 
> You have a darling baby and I guess at this point in time it doesn't matter as I am sure you love her.[/B]


 :goodpost: I agree, your papers will confirm. There are variations from one breeder to the next with faces, size, coats, etc.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Jul 5 2009, 07:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801201


> Do you have her pedigree papers? Who is the breeder that you got her from?
> Did you see other Maltese that the breeder has? Small faces, long noses, bigger Malts, they are all different.
> If you paid a high price and are questioning her pedigree then look into it, call the breeder etc.
> 
> ...


I agree, did you get her from a breeder? Your malts are precious. :wub:


----------

